# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Joukkoliikennefoorumi aukeaa

## kuukanko

Bussi-, juna-, raitiovaunu- ja metroharrastajille suunnattu suomalainen keskustelufoorumi "Joukkoliikennefoorumi" aukesi tänään osoitteessa http://jlf.fi (myös helpommin muistettava http://joukkoliikenne.net). Foorumi helpottaa harrastajien keskinäistä tiedonvaihtoa ja mahdollistaa niin uutisten kuin mielipiteidenkin vaihdon reaaliajassa.

Aikaisemmin ei ole ollut suomenkielistä keskustelupalstaa, jossa olisi ollut mahdollista keskustella raitiovaunuista ja metroista. Keskustelua on käyty kömpelösti mm. Suomen Raitiotieseuran sähköpostiringissä ja ruotsinkielisillä foorumeilla. Joukkoliikennefoorumilla keskustelu on paljon helpompaa ja se tavoittaa enemmän harrastajia.

Joitakin bussiaiheisia foorumeita on ollut ennestään. Joukkoliikennefoorumi eroaa niistä pitämällä tiukempaa linjaa viestien tasossa. Moderaattorit pitävät huolen siitä, että foorumi pysyy asiallisena tiedonvaihtopalstana. Tämän vuoksi käyttäjien on myös ilmoitettava oma nimensä käyttäjätiedoissa.

----------


## Antero Alku

Onnitteluni ja kiitokseni niille, jotka ovat tämän pystyyn laittaneet. Onhan se fiksua - joskaan ei kansainvälistä - että voimme keskustella Suomen joukkoliikenteestä suomeksi suomalaisella foorumilla.

Antero

----------


## Saaresi

Kiitos ylläpidolle ja muillekkin osaanottajille, jotka tämän aikaan saivat. Tällaista oon odottanutkin.   :Wink:

----------


## 738

Hienoa, että tällainenkin foorumi on saatu aikaiseksi. Nyt vain sana leviämään eri kanavia pitkin, jotta tänne saadaan mahdollisimman paljon keskustelijoita. Itse pistin jo merenkulkufoorumille tämän pienen mainoksen tästä foorumista, sillä tiedän kyseiseltä foorumilta löytyvän ainakin muutaman potentiaalisen kirjoittelijan. Toivottavasti he nielevät syötin...  :Wink:

----------


## petsku

Luokitellaanko lossi ja lauttaliikenne joukkoliikenteeksi?

----------


## 738

No onhan esimerkiksi Suokinlautta osa HKL:n joukkoliikennejärjestelmää. Tuo maininta vesijoukkoliikenteen puuttumisesta tuossa mainostopicissa oli lähinnä vain puolivakavissaan tehty heitto, vakavasti puhuen tuollainen alue tuskin saisi kovinkaan suurta suosiota.

----------


## USL263a

Isot kiitokset minultakin niille, jotka ovat tämän Joukkoliikennefoorumin pystyyn pykänneet. Tällaista olen hissukseen haikaillut.  :Very Happy:

----------


## romppu

> vakavasti puhuen tuollainen alue tuskin saisi kovinkaan suurta suosiota.


Eipä sitä kokeilematta tiedä. Eikö voisi avata vesiliikenteellekin oman osionsa? Sittenpä sen näkisi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Taisi tulla tyylikkäät viisi vuotta täyteen (ainakin 28.6.). Vaan mistä mahdamme kirjoitella kesällä 2015? Eivätköhän tutut jutut hallitse keskustelua silloinkin...  :Smile:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Taisi tulla tyylikkäät viisi vuotta täyteen (ainakin 28.6.). Vaan mistä mahdamme kirjoitella kesällä 2015? Eivätköhän tutut jutut hallitse keskustelua silloinkin...


Optimistisesti veikkaan että tuolloin jännitetään Bergenin raitiotien avajaisten sijaan Tampereen raitiotien avajaisia ja pohditaan linjojen 2-3 reittien yksityiskohtia. Luonnollisesti jäljelle jäävät Tampereen bussilinjat olisi strukturoitu runko- ja täydentäviksi linjoiksi, kenties brändätty fiksusti ja niistä olisi selkeä diagrammikartta olemassa. Varmaan 1-2 runkobussilinjaa olisi päätetty toteuttaa trollikkana ja ilmajohtojen pystytys olisi kovaa vauhtia käynnissä.

Jos vielä lentoradasta olisi päätös tehty ja kenties jo hanke työn alla, niin sitten olisin oikein tyytyväinen.  :Very Happy:

----------


## hmikko

> Eivätköhän tutut jutut hallitse keskustelua silloinkin...


Haluaako joku veikata, mikä on bensan litrahinta Suomessa vuonna 2015?

----------


## kouvo

> Haluaako joku veikata, mikä on bensan litrahinta Suomessa vuonna 2015?


Toki. 28.6.2015 ysivitosen valtakunnallinen keskiarvohinta 2,386 /l

----------


## Antero Alku

> Haluaako joku veikata, mikä on bensan litrahinta Suomessa vuonna 2015?


Vaan mitäs veikkaisitte bensan hinnan kipurajaksi, joka alkaa aiheuttaa selkeätä siirtymää joukkoliikenteeseen? Vinkkinä todettakoon, että seudun keskimääräinen noin 13 km:n edestakainen työmatka-autoilu maksaa tänään noin 55 euroa ja seutulippu noin 80 . Hinnat olisivat samat (autoilijathan eivät maksa mitään autonsa huollosta, pesettämisestä, vakuuttamisesta eikä ostamisesta), jos bensa maksaisi noin 44 % enemmän. Mutta paljonko enemmän pitää maksaa, jotta autoilija suostuu kaksinkertaiseen matka-aikaan ja pariin vaihtoon? Liikenne-ennusteissa käytetään autoilijan ajan arvona noin 8 /h.

Jos otetaan ajan hinta mukaan ja ajatellaan, että autoilija menettää joka päivä tunnin enenmmän vapaa-aikaansa metron ja bussien mukavuudessa (esikaupunkeihin ei ratikalla pääse), joukkoliikenteen käyttö maksaa 80  + 21 x 8  = 248 /kk. Se on 4,5 kertaa nykyinen bensa, eli noin 6,3 /l. Tuntuisko uskottavalta kipurajalta?

Antero

----------


## ultrix

> Optimistisesti veikkaan että tuolloin jännitetään Bergenin raitiotien avajaisten sijaan Tampereen raitiotien avajaisia ja pohditaan linjojen 2-3 reittien yksityiskohtia.


En enää usko, että ratikka saataisiin täällä oikeasti avattua vielä kesällä 2015. Rakenteilla se lienee jo. Jokeri saatetaan hyvinkin avata tuolloin, samoin Laajis-ratikka. Jos viisi vuotta kaupungin byrokratian rattaissa ollut aloite saadaan vihdoinkin rullaamaan, voidaan myös Turussa juhlia museoraitiotien avajaisia. Joten *Mikko L*, nyt kun kaimasi lähtee kiskojarrun päältä pois elinkeinoelämää palvelemaan, olisi tilaisuus laittaa seuraavan kaupunginjohtajan kautta asia uudestaan rullaamaan!  :Wink: 

Mitä tulee Tampereen ratikkaan, veikkaan nyt seuraavanlaisen kronologian:

2010: Ratikan alustava yleissuunnitelman teko käynnistyy2011: Alustava yleissuunnitelma valmistuu, varsinaiseen yleissuunnitelmavaiheeseen saumattomasti2012: Yleissuunnitelma valmistuu, rakentamispäätös valtuustossa, hankesuunnittelu alkaa2013: Hankesuunnittelu päättyy, kaavamuutoksia2014: Vaunutilauksen tarjouspyyntö, radanrakentaminen alkaa, kaavamuutokset enimmäkseen valmiita2015: Radanrakentaminen hyvässä vaiheessa, vaunut tilataan ja niitä aletaan valmistaa2016: Kesällä koeliikennettä, rata keskustasta Hervantaan valmistuu jouluksi2017: Radanrakentaminen jatkuu kohti Vuoresta ja Lentävänniemeä.
29.6.2015 nähdään siis paria viimeistä vuotta lukuunottamatta, menikö ennustukseni syteen vai saveen.

----------


## hmikko

Yritin etsiä inflaatiokorjattua käppyrää bensan hinnasta Suomessa 2005-2010 enkä löytänyt. Tällä hetkellä maailman finanssikriisi on siinä tilassa, että näin maallikkona en juuri uskalla veikata euromääräisiä hintoja vuonna 2015. Kouvon hintaveikkaus saattaisi jopa olla lähellä nykyeuroissa, mutta ainakin dollari ja varsin mahdollisesti myös euro ovat menettämässä arvoaan rajusti. Toisaalta jos vaikka Irak pystyy vähitellen lisäämään tuotantoaan, niin se lieventänee maailman öljytuotannon supistumista merkittävästi.

Anteron laskelmaan lisäisin polkupyörän. 13 km matka vaatii reipasta annosta harrastuneisuutta, mutta ajassa ja rahassa laskien taitaisi olla aika hyvä diili.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Taisi tulla tyylikkäät viisi vuotta täyteen (ainakin 28.6.). Vaan mistä mahdamme kirjoitella kesällä 2015? Eivätköhän tutut jutut hallitse keskustelua silloinkin...


Todennäköisesti. Tämänkaltaiset spekulaatiot ovat hienoja, varsinkin kun ne kaivetaan arkistojen kätköistä tarkasteltaviksi kyseisenä ajankohtana. Itse veikkaan keskustelun pyörivän seuraavissa aiheussa:
Joukkoliikennelain muutoksen siirtymäkauden loppua ennen tehtiin tukku muutoksia lakiin, jonka jälkeen "muutos" on lakannut olemasta, eli joukkoliikenteen lakiasioissa on palattu suurinpiirtein siihen, mistä on lähdetty liikkeelle vuonna 2010. Tampereella valtuusto on lykännyt ratikkahankkeita 10-20 vuotta tai päättäneet olla toteuttamatta hanketta (hinnan, käytännöllisyyden ja kustannustehokkuuden vuoksi). 




> Haluaako joku veikata, mikä on bensan litrahinta Suomessa vuonna 2015?


2,78  / litra

----------


## Antero Alku

> Anteron laskelmaan lisäisin polkupyörän. 13 km matka vaatii reipasta annosta harrastuneisuutta, mutta ajassa ja rahassa laskien taitaisi olla aika hyvä diili.


Kyllä, kannattaa leikkiä HSL:n Reittioppaan fillarointiehdotuksilla. Voi tulla yllättäviä tuloksia suhteessa joukkoliikenteeseen.

Mutta ei taida fillari kelvata ihrapöhnälle sen enempää kuin saligurullekaan. Ihrapöhnähän ei omia lihaksiaan käytä ja saligurulle kelpaavat vain tietokoneanalysaattorilla varustetut ja kyllin kalliilla jäsenkortilla ja henkilökohtaisella trainerilla käyttöön saatavat kuntolaitteet.

Lisäksi käytännön toimet sujuvan hyötypyöräilyn saralla näyttävät olevan unelmien tasolla. Tämän päivän kokemus oli samaa tasoa kuin jos Kulosaaren sillan rampin alussa Sörnäisten rantatiellä olisi betoniporsasrivi poikittain ja  keltainen taulu joka kertoo siinä paikassa ensi kerran, että tämä ramppi on nyt suljettu, käyttäkää jotain muuta ramppia. Ei tule kuuloonkaan autoilijoille, mutta pyöräilijää voi kohdella näin aivan huoletta.

Antero

PS: Ja sille pyöräilijän kohtelulle on syynä yksi 2 m leveä siilo keskellä 4-metristä kävely- ja pyörätietä sekä siitä eteenpäin yksi letku ja sähkökaapeli. Ne ovat riittävä syy sulkea kevyt liikenne. Sivistysmaissa ei tehdä sillä tavalla.

----------


## hmikko

> Kyllä, kannattaa leikkiä HSL:n Reittioppaan fillarointiehdotuksilla. Voi tulla yllättäviä tuloksia suhteessa joukkoliikenteeseen.


Kokeilun vuoksi laitoin systeemiin Hesarin Kuukausiliitteen keskustatunnelijutun esimerkkitapauksen reitin Herttoniemenranta-Keilaniemi. Pyöräreitti osuu itse asiassa aika lähelle mainitsemaasi matkaa: Pasilan ja Kuusisaaren kautta 14,4 km, johon menee 17 km/h vauhdilla 51 min. Energiankulutus 360 kcal. Reitti on suurelta osin pyöräilijälle vähemmän miellyttävää autojen valtaväylää, tosin merimaisemissa ei ole valittamista. 

Joukkoliikenteen kahden vaihdon reitti 81 > metro >  102/103 on 17,7 km pitkä ja kulunut aika vaihtelee 45 minuutista 52:een. Ts. pyörä on noinkin pitkällä matkalla yhtä nopea.

Kieltämättä olisin kuvitellut eroa syntyvän ajassa joukkoliikenteen hyväksi, mutta vaihtoihin menee yht. n. 11 min, siis oppaan ideaalitapauksessa. Veikkaan, että Länsimetron valmistuminen lykkääntyy vielä ainakin vähäsen, joten se ei auta asiaa aivan vielä vuonna 2015. Sitten kun auttaa, niin joukkoliikennevaihtoehto nopeutunee ainakin oppaan 5 min vaihdon verran ja mahdollisesti enemmän, koska metrolla on vähemmän pysäkkejä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tampereella valtuusto on lykännyt ratikkahankkeita 10-20 vuotta tai päättäneet olla toteuttamatta hanketta (hinnan, käytännöllisyyden ja kustannustehokkuuden vuoksi).


En usko. Läpimeno valtuustossa ei ole kirkossa kuulutettu, mutta tällä hetkellä rupeaa tosissaan näyttämään siltä, että todennäköisempää on, että ratikka hyväksytään. Paljon on työtä tehty jotta päätöksiä tehtäisiin faktapohjalta eikä mielikuvien perusteella, ja paljon on vielä työtä jäljellä.




> En enää usko, että ratikka saataisiin täällä oikeasti avattua vielä kesällä 2015. Rakenteilla se lienee jo.


Ultrix, luepa hieman tarkemmin mitä kirjoitin.  :Wink:  Sen verran on savolaista perimää, että tarkkaan tekstiä tavaten en väittänyt, että avajaiset välttämättä ovat vuonna 2015 vaan että silloin niitä jännätään, mikä voi tarkoittaa että ne joko ovat 2015 tai parin vuoden sisään siitä, mutta kuitenkin näköpiirissä. Toivottavasti toki mieluummin ennemmin kuin myöhemmin.

Ennustan kuitenkin, että vuonna 2015 tapahtumiin kuuluu monella tipaton tammikuu, sitten miettimistä josko se kevät sieltä tulisi tässä laihdutellessa, juhannuksena taas arvuutellaan hukkuneiden määrää kunnes elokuussa lukuisa joukko pikkukoululaisia aloittaa koulutiensä. Parit Hullut Päivät ehkä myös järjestetään Stockalla ja sitten ennen joulua yritetään pitää kotibudjetti tasapainossa ja henkisyys kohdallaan, kun lapset kirkuvat kaupoissa vanhempiensa harmiksi uusien lelujen perään. -- Miksiköhän tästä tulee mieleen François Rabelais'n Pantagrueline prognostication...?  :Wink:

----------


## SD202

> Lisäksi käytännön toimet sujuvan hyötypyöräilyn saralla näyttävät olevan unelmien tasolla. Tämän päivän kokemus oli samaa tasoa kuin jos Kulosaaren sillan rampin alussa Sörnäisten rantatiellä olisi betoniporsasrivi poikittain ja  keltainen taulu joka kertoo siinä paikassa ensi kerran, että tämä ramppi on nyt suljettu, käyttäkää jotain muuta ramppia. Ei tule kuuloonkaan autoilijoille, mutta pyöräilijää voi kohdella näin aivan huoletta.


Menee off-topikiksi, mutta nyt tähän on kirjoitettavaa joten antaa mennä vaan...

Joo, kieltämättä kevyen liikenteen kohtelu tietöiden kohdalla on hieman ihmeellistä. Tämä kesä tuntuu olevan pahin sinä aikana (v.2005-), kun olen pyöräillyt työmatkaani. Tietöitä tuntuu riittävän ja aina ei kevyelle liikenteelle edes "tarvitse" järjestää korvaavaa väylää tietöiden ajaksi. Lisäksi erilaisten kaapelitöiden yhteydessä auki revitty asfaltti kyllä muistetaan täyttää hiekalla, mutta päällysteen takaisinlaitto tuntuu olevan vaikeampaa. Toissa kesänä ajelin pari viikkoa tuollaisen railon ylitse, kunnes kyllästyin ja otin yhteyttä Vantaan kaupungin katuosastoon ja kas: asia korjaantui nopeasti. Nyt tuollainen vastaava asfaltoimaton kohta on ollut Savelan Shellin ja Hesburgerin välissä jo parisen viikkoa - yhteydenotto Helsingin katuosastolle saattaisi korjata asian...hmmm...

----------


## TEP70

> Haluaako joku veikata, mikä on bensan litrahinta Suomessa vuonna 2015?


En usko, että hinta nousee päälle kahden euron kuten yllä veikataan. 1,80 /l.

----------

